# Can any suggest some protien and creatine powder for me



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 14, 2000)

I am almost out of both and I want to get something new for each.  I am currently thinkin about getting Methoxy-7 Pro for my protein shake.  Also I heard that Cell-tech is a pretty nice creating supplement to take.  If you could think of anything better please tell me.  Remembe I am only almost 18 and I heard that Androtestostorine is not good for someone my age, is that true?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2000)

I'll answer your last question about prohormones.

No, at 18 you should not take prohormones or steroids for that matter.

Maybe at the age of 30 prohormones would be beneficial.


----------



## cutemonkey (Dec 14, 2000)

Cell-tech is good if you don't mind getting all that sugar with it.  You have to remember that Cell-tech is just like any other creatine product except for its supposedly unique transport system.  You see, the way the creatine market is now, there is so many brands that offer the same product.  But when it comes down to it, creatine monohydrate will always be creatine monohydrate.  What seperates cell tech from the rest is the transport mechanism.  They have the alpha lipoic acid which is suppose to act like an insulin placebo and the sugar.  That should kill ya...lol..I don't know if you know the purpose of taking creatine with a high g.i value but if you don't, let us know...i'm sure someone will explain it.  Oh yeah, I just use a cheap brand..GNC...they always have specials.  I've used EAS phosphagen and phosphagen HP (sort of like cell-tech) but they all worked well for me.  So now, I just buy the GNC brand cause its really cheap, add some kool aid and dextrose and BAM...i have my own cell-tech.  Much much cheaper too!!


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Dec 14, 2000)

yeah. cell-tech type creatines with sugar will just make u fat. i get plain creatine monohydrate and mix it with my gatorade. it is cheaper. and my creatine has 80 servings for like $30. i still try other proteins. but right now, im using all champion nutrition brands. i hear cytodyne cyto pro is good. i just want to see what others prefer. and after working out i throw in a scoop of creatine with a scoop of glutamine with my protein shakes.


----------



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 14, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I will now buy Cell-tech because all of the sugar you say that is in it.  I will just buy some nice plain creatine with some glutamine.  Oh and just to tell you I brought my max up in my deadlifts today to 335.


----------



## Behemouth (Dec 16, 2000)

order protein from proteinfactory.com you can customize your mixtrues so you get what you want in them.

------------------
LESS IS MORE


----------



## Time + Patience (Dec 17, 2000)

I am not sure, but I have read in the past that it isn't good to take glutamine and creatine at the same time, because they will fight to get absorbed into your muscles, I don't know much scientific evidence on it, but it's what I have read.


----------



## mac sloan (Dec 19, 2000)

I don't know about the Cell tech making you fat.
If taken after a workout the glucose is taken in by the muscles.
Even taken before or during the day I would think that it would be fine after all the studies I've read and my own experience,mind you I only gained 2 pounds off of it but I kept it so I think thats a good deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just my opinion.


----------



## crowman (Dec 19, 2000)

1.  Gaining fat from cell-tech just depends on how much sugar you need after a work out and on your own body type.  Personally, I have a very endomorphic body type and did gain a few pounds of fat off cell-tech, however one of my friends how has a highly ectomorphic body type took it and didn't gain any fat at all, it just depends on you.

2.  As for the glutamine and creatine, I know that it really doesn't matter if you take glutamine with other proteins (i.e. whey) so it probably wouldn't matter if you took it with creatine either.  Aminos are aminos, your body will use what it can/needs.

-Crowman

------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## BIGGEST (Dec 29, 2000)

I personally love Cell-Tech. I am also an endomorph, and may have put on a little fat while on it, but the 6 or 7lbs I put on in 3 weeks wasn't ALL fat. After I stopped, I dropped 3 of those pounds (Water probably) but keeping on 3 or 4 pounds in 3 weeks is pretty damn good in my book. I also have tried regular creatine in juice and phosphagen HP, they worked a little, but I lost almost all the weight when I stopped. If you can get a good deal on Cell-Tech, I recommend it, it is expensive though. I work at GNC and get a fair price on it, so that's why I like it! LOL


----------



## Tracie (Jan 9, 2001)

If you are price conscious, then get the pure creatine monohydrate.  Mix with grape juice (white is best), and then take a little more than 10 g.  If the transport system is not as effective as that perfect 75 g of dextrose, then the extra will make up for it.

Honestly if budget is a problem.  Get Pure.  $17.95 buys you 1000 g (200 servings) in a special at http://www.healthcenterplus.net


----------



## crowman (Jan 9, 2001)

I recommend going to vitamin world and buying the crea-tech, it's the same forumla as cell-tech with a few extra vitamins and minerals and its really cheap, like 20 bucks for 4 pounds.


------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------

